# Current favourite microfibre.



## madstaff (Jun 4, 2012)

Ok, I am in need of a few new buffing towels, and it seems the Car Pro Boa seems to be highly regarded at the mo.

"Excellent quality, soft and very reasonably priced" are some of the thoughts I have read regarding said towel.

Are these currently most people's preferred towel??

At £3.50 per towel it's hard to see anything better available.

Any thoughts/suggestions, is the Carpro Boa the way to go??

Thanks.


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Probably tbh:thumb:


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Don't forget the Costco yellows, very good towels about £16 for a bundle 32.


----------



## Miggyt (Oct 19, 2015)

Orange boa imo


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Paragon Microfibre

Eurow Microfibre

These are my to go at the moment

Very happy with them :thumb:


----------



## organgrinder (Jan 20, 2008)

Gtechniq pack of 10 for £15. Great for general polishing/buffing/cleaning


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Car pro are indeedy the best

Not many brands I've not tried either and they just don't get beat


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Paragon
Costco
Eurow are my go to towels :thumb:


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

Eurow double density from Cleanyourcar.com
At £20.95 for 10 it's a no brainer!


----------



## tigerspill (Nov 28, 2015)

What is wrong with the really cheap ones you get - maybe 50p each on amazon?


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

organgrinder said:


> Gtechniq pack of 10 for £15. Great for general polishing/buffing/cleaning


The edges are great for scratching and marring paint too


----------



## steve_07 (Apr 10, 2015)

The way I look at it is if you take an orange boa and a Costco microfibre (I use both for different jobs) when they are dry after a wash you can feel the difference. 

If you rub both the towels with the back of your hand the Costco will feel like it's grabby and very static like where the boa will feel nice and soft. The key is Korean microfibre not Chinese IMO.


----------



## rynaqui (Apr 8, 2015)

The carpro towels are great, my main use are Microfiber Madness or Ragmaster towels. Got some towels from Dan Wilson at the waxpack which are also brilliant rated at 500gsm!

After a wash, the towels remain perfect and usable with no linting problems :thumb:


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

car pro all the way


----------



## TomG (May 28, 2014)

Love microfibre madness but a bit exy.

Bulk buy of Optimum edgeless works for me.


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

i ditched the car pro in favour of these

sofest ive ever used , i love em

http://www.motorgeek.co.uk/cgi-bin/ecom.cgi?Command=ShowProduct&db_pid=1098


----------



## fethead (May 12, 2007)

These are awesome -

http://www.autoperfectioncarcare.co.uk/shop/accessories/auto-perfection-ultra-plush-edgeless-towels-x-5/

Use these to dry and for detail sprays and Paragon for all other uses.

I tried the costco ones and they lint like crazy - horrible

Richard


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Car pro boa


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

The monster purple ones from Clean your car are superb.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

steve from wath said:


> i ditched the car pro in favour of these
> 
> sofest ive ever used , i love em
> 
> http://www.motorgeek.co.uk/cgi-bin/ecom.cgi?Command=ShowProduct&db_pid=1098


dont like the look of the edging on them, open stitching = swirls


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

deppends what you want the microfiber for...
buffing waxes orange car pro boa
buffing glazes, polishes i use halfords 5 pack
interior detail spray i use halfords 5 pack
drying wheels and buffing wheels with sealant i use halfords 5 pack
drying the car autofinesse aqua deluxe
as for glass im currently using paragon microfibre fish scale cloth
quick detailing i use fluffy side of autofinesse duo edgeless


----------



## markcoznottz (Nov 13, 2005)

Martin cox cloths are a good compromise between quality and price


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

tigerspill said:


> What is wrong with the really cheap ones you get - maybe 50p each on amazon?


This.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Zaino yellow ones are hard to beat but are like hens teeth.


----------



## Reddaddy67 (Jul 1, 2011)

I see no one mentioned Wo-Wo microfiber towels, arw these ok?


----------



## madstaff (Jun 4, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies.

Looks as though the Car Pro Boa takes some beating, seeing as a fair few of you had good things to say about this towel.


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

http://www.saverschoiceuk.com/autom...-microfibre-edgeless-car-detailing-cloth.html

Surely i am not the only one who likes the edgless towels from saverschoiceuk


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

bigalc said:


> http://www.saverschoiceuk.com/autom...-microfibre-edgeless-car-detailing-cloth.html
> 
> Surely i am not the only one who likes the edgless towels from saverschoiceuk


Same size and gsm as purple monsters of which I have many. Be interesting to try one for comparison, they look decent enough.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Not quite as grabby as purple monsters

They're no car pro boa though


----------



## S7ephen j (Nov 9, 2015)

Well fair to say can't wait for my order of some car pro boas to arrive hopefully tomorrow after reading this :lol:


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

Kimo said:


> Not quite as grabby as purple monsters
> 
> They're no car pro boa though


I will make a point of trying a boa, just have so many others to use, several still bagged up.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

bigalc said:


> http://www.saverschoiceuk.com/autom...-microfibre-edgeless-car-detailing-cloth.html
> 
> Surely i am not the only one who likes the edgless towels from saverschoiceuk


have tried these and car pro are far better. these are a 80-20 mix, but the main problem is there from china and not korea. Korean microfibre is far better than chinese.


----------



## GolfEd (Oct 25, 2014)

Car pro boas or microfiber madness cloths are probably the best ones out there.


----------



## Ghost. (Aug 26, 2012)

What's the difference between, Carpro BOA 350gsm and 500gsm ?


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Ghost. said:


> What's the difference between, Carpro BOA 350gsm and 500gsm ?


500 are more plush

Personally I'm not into too plush though


----------



## Gussy (Oct 12, 2007)

steve_07 said:


> If you rub both the towels with the back of your hand the Costco will feel like it's grabby and very static like where the boa will feel nice and soft. The key is Korean microfibre not Chinese IMO.


I thought the sign of a good microfibre is that is is grabby on the hand as you know the fibres are split?


----------



## steve_07 (Apr 10, 2015)

Gussy said:


> I thought the sign of a good microfibre is that is is grabby on the hand as you know the fibres are split?


Personally to me grabby is a bit like rough. If something isn't soft then it has the chance to scratch and mar the paint.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

Ghost. said:


> What's the difference between, Carpro BOA 350gsm and 500gsm ?


orange boa 350gsm is more popular


----------



## Ghost. (Aug 26, 2012)

^^^ cheers guys, thanks for the replies.


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

Orange Carpro BOA best iv'e ever used


----------



## Slime (Oct 24, 2014)

organgrinder said:


> Gtechniq pack of 10 for £15. Great for general polishing/buffing/cleaning


I can't find these!
Any chance of putting up a link.
Thanks.


----------



## who.am.i (Jan 23, 2016)

Im using chemical guys orange fatty for drying car.and some random microfiber clothes,from.my local supplier for qd sealant,wax...

The cheap one,are rubbish.it will scratch your car.


----------



## clubber01 (May 29, 2013)

Are the Costco ones no good then?


----------



## Rayvon (Oct 29, 2013)

Ive just ordered the PB bundle for £40, looking forward to trying these. Anyone else used them?


----------



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

cheekymonkey said:


> have tried these and car pro are far better. these are a 80-20 mix, but the main problem is there from china and not korea. Korean microfibre is far better than chinese.


Saverschoice also sell the Korean edgeless MF cloths, I have one and it's pretty good. I'm going to be buying more, here's a link to the Korean edgless:
http://www.saverschoiceuk.com/autom...ibre-edgeless-korean-car-detailing-cloth.html


----------



## smw (Mar 16, 2016)

I've just got some blue Eurow super plush all singing towels and they are very, very nice. I'd have a blanket made out of them if I could.


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

I've got a couple of liquid elements buffing cloths and as backups and general dirty work I've just purchased some Costco ones, 36 for 13 quid


----------



## smw (Mar 16, 2016)

You can also get a pack of general purpose ones from screwfix. 50 for £25 I think.


----------



## Typeroz (Jan 10, 2016)

Carpro Boa, amazing! Pb towel bundle ideal for anyone getting into detailing, mixed range of towels for all purposes!


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

I just want to add another to the mix here....

Tried some EZ car Care towels the other day and they were really really good and well priced too:thumb:


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

cheekymonkey said:


> have tried these and car pro are far better. these are a 80-20 mix, but the main problem is there from china and not korea. Korean microfibre is far better than chinese.


How so?


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Gixxer6 said:


> Saverschoice also sell the Korean edgeless MF cloths, I have one and it's pretty good. I'm going to be buying more, here's a link to the Korean edgless:
> http://www.saverschoiceuk.com/autom...ibre-edgeless-korean-car-detailing-cloth.html


Got a coup!e of these Korean towels. Better than the others they sell


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

sm81 said:


> How so?


? What more do you want to know


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

Pittsy said:


> I just want to add another to the mix here....
> 
> Tried some EZ car Care towels the other day and they were really really good and well priced too:thumb:


+1

Bought 3 of the 16x16 super plush towels during the group buy they run and they are my favourite now.

Wish I bought more as I'm going to have put another order in!


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

DrEskimo said:


> +1
> 
> Bought 3 of the 16x16 super plush towels during the group buy they run and they are my favourite now.
> 
> Wish I bought more as I'm going to have put another order in!


Bought two of each size in the GB and will certainly be getting more as more products are ordered, superb value for money as are most of the products


----------



## salow3 (Mar 8, 2015)

Got 4x Boa's the other month and glad I did - Awesome towels.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

cheekymonkey said:


> ? What more do you want to know


Some arguments why you think so...


----------



## Teufel (Feb 21, 2016)

Boa's are hard to beat ,prefer microfiber madness ones but they are double the price .


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

sm81 said:


> Some arguments why you think so...


As I stated saverschoice towels are 80/20 and Chinese. Boa are 70/30 and Korean so are a better blend and Korean microfiber is far better than Chinese. You can feel the difference.


----------



## joe_con19 (Aug 1, 2015)

+1 for the boas such good towels never looked back!


----------



## fethead (May 12, 2007)

http://www.autoperfectioncarcare.co...to-perfection-pro-edgeless-ultra-plush-towel/

These are the best fluffy towels that I have ever used. I use them for QD and drying. Simply awesome quality, size and usability.

Richard


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

cheekymonkey said:


> As I stated saverschoice towels are 80/20 and Chinese. Boa are 70/30 and Korean so are a better blend and Korean microfiber is far better than Chinese. You can feel the difference.


When I asked this from Highoctanecars.co.uk I received this reply:

"Yes made in China as _all good microfibres are nowadays_ and they are the signature brand by Kirkland."


----------



## Choppy (Aug 8, 2013)

I use orange boas for polish and wax removal but just got some platinum fluffle towels from ragmaster and cant fault them for qd/sealant removal!


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

sm81 said:


> When I asked this from Highoctanecars.co.uk I received this reply:
> 
> "Yes made in China as _all good microfibres are nowadays_ and they are the signature brand by Kirkland."


Think that's know as marketing. Also known as bs :lol:.


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

Just to put a spanner in the works, halfords have updated their range a bit, now have 5 MF for £3, or 10 (40x30mm) for £5, included in their 3 for 2. They may not be the most plush towels but 30 for £10? Bargain.


----------



## jamie8954 (Jun 23, 2010)

are these any good from costco ?

http://www.costco.co.uk/view/p/kirkland-signature-ultra-plush-microfibre-towels-36-pack-713160


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

jamie8954 said:


> are these any good from costco ?
> 
> http://www.costco.co.uk/view/p/kirkland-signature-ultra-plush-microfibre-towels-36-pack-713160


Yes, these are the ones being talked about in the thread - they're OK - if you're going to use your dryer after washing, don't leave them in too long until they're bone dry otherwise the edging curls up a bit - and they won't be square any more.

They're so cheap, you use these on all the jobs where you don't want to use your super-expensive-plush towels.

As you give them all the rubbish jobs to start with, they don't wash particularly well, so they get demoted to work/wheel towels quite quickly.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Choppy said:


> I use orange boas for polish and wax removal but just got some platinum fluffle towels from ragmaster and cant fault them for qd/sealant removal!


Yep, I got some of these last week, as well as the Eagle Edgeless, both great towels. I should probably try a Carpro Boa at some point but it'll have to be something superb to be better than these.


----------

